# Jim Cornette on AEW ruining MJF



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Corny much like his rival Russo has given up on AEW finally coming good


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Corny much like his rival Russo has given up on AEW finally coming good


Cornette, Russo, and Bin Hamin have all given up on AEW improving. The crazy thing is Bin Hamin said that Tony Khan was the same as Dixie Carter and he was spot on the money with that anylasis.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ozell Gray said:


> Cornette, Russo, and Bin Hamin have all given up on AEW improving. The crazy thing is Bin Hamin said that Tony Khan was the same as Dixie Carter and he was spot on the money with that anylasis.


Dixie was smarter


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dixie was smarter


Dixie was smarter but she got taken for a ride because she didn't know much about the wrestling business, but Tony Khan who has been a fan for over 30 years is being taken advantage of and he's supposed to know the wrestling business. Thats why he called a money mark by Mark Madden. Jericho will do his "tell all" in 2022 (thats when his contract is up) when he goes back to WWE.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> Dixie was smarter but she got taken for a ride because she didn't know much about the wrestling business, but Tony Khan who has been a fan for over 30 years is being taken advantage of and he's supposed to know the wrestling business. Thats why he called a money mark by Mark Madden. Jericho will do his "tell all" in 2022 (thats when his contract is up) when he goes back to WWE.


And then she really got taken for a ride by several of the boys. Who do we think is up first for Tony?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> And then she really got taken for a ride by several of the boys. Who do we think is up first for Tony?


Chris Jericho who's sucking all the blood out of him like Hogan did to Dixie.


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The crazy thing is Dixie - who didn't care or know anything about the business - treated it with more respect than Khan who's apparently been a long time fan.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

ShiningStar said:


> View attachment 92333


"That god damn cloud is exposing my business. That fluffy, painfully thin cirrus cloud has no business being in my god damn sky no selling the god damn wind. God damn.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am a big fan of Cornette but he is too harsh on AEW. He only deals in absolutes


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

dixie carter made a much better product overall. they just never had a markish following to give them the ppv buys.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

DaveRA said:


> I am a big fan of Cornette but he is too harsh on AEW. He only deals in absolutes


He should be harsh. These AEW morons don’t understand that they can’t afford to do hokey stupid shit. It makes their product look bad. They’re in a stage where they have to grow and need to consistently book good angles to compete with WWE, instead they do one stupid thing after another. They need to be called out for it. WWE can get away with doing stupid shit because they’ve already got a big audience, AEW cannot.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

ShiningStar said:


> View attachment 92333


Hahaha, Brian Last read a comment from his Mothership group: “I can see the Simpsons meme now. Old man yells at cloud. Doesn’t understand that wrestling has evolved.”

You played right into it. I could raise you a Skinner saying “No, it’s the people not watching that are wrong.”

All the tired, old, unintelligent played out lines about Cornette being out of touch and irrelevant are just inane:

AEW is out of touch. 1.4 million people gave them a chance. Hundreds of thousands have switched off. 1.8 million people watch Raw — the show run by a “senile old man” is more in-line with popular tastes than AEW. It’s undeniable.

Cornette predicted this way back in the Attitude era. He has always said that the silly shit is going to run people off. Variety study comes out: most people stopped watching wrestling because it got too silly, the booking sucked, the wrestling sucked and the feuds sucked. Right on the money.

In 2010 he helped save alternate wrestling outside the WWE and TNA by saving Ring of Honor. If he didn’t clean it up and make the successful pitch to Sinclair Broadcasting, Cary Silkin folds ROH and talent have one less place to earn a reliable income that can allow them to stay outside the streamlined system. You see lots of indy talent snapped up by WWE or TNA quicker and the indies don’t get a chance to “develop” at the same rate. In a way, Cornette had a pretty major part in helping out independent wrestling. Where would AEW be without that? Does Tony Khan float a promotion if there’s no All In because there’s no ROH?

His podcast gets hundreds of thousands of listens a week. Yes, it’s a worldwide audience, but that’s disproportionately close to what AEW does in ratings.

I care what he says, plenty in the business cares what he says, Jericho drunkenly offered him a consultant’s job last week. He was the best commentator on TV in 2019 (his MLW work, especially). He was heavily featured in Dark Side of the Ring. Fuck, it wouldn’t surprise me if between that and the podcast more people did see/hear of Cornette than actually watch AEW.

Just checked, season finale of Dark Side did about 400k viewers. Oh wow, that’s REALLY close, haha.

Cornette represents what a lot of people in, around or are fans of wrestling think. And he represents the thoughts of a lot of lapsed fans too. If someone who stopped watching when Goldberg lost, or stopped watching when Austin turned, had a choice between watching AEW and laughing at it too, what do you think they’d do?



DaveRA said:


> I am a big fan of Cornette but he is too harsh on AEW. He only deals in absolutes


Some things are right in this world and some things are wrong. Not everything is subjective. Believe it or not there are rules about wrestling, television and storytelling, and AEW breaks some pretty big ones in all those areas. They don’t introduce all their characters properly, they stop and start things, there is poor continuity, the sound sucks, etc. Then you’ve got the wrestling rules. Some things work and draw money. Some things don’t. There’s a reason Steve Austin was a main event star and Orange Cassidy isn’t.

Professional wrestling has a history. It started when some very clever men realised they could alter business outcomes for themselves by controlling the outcomes of wrestling matches. That’s what it is. That’s the objective reality. It worked on the foundational principle that the people would think the action was real, leading to emotional investment and a parting of their cash. That is the “work.” That’s what that means. It’s not making everything fake, it’s making people think that it’s real. And if they don’t believe it’s real, they can at least suspend their disbelief long enough to invest in it like it is. And those are ALL the great moments in wrestling history.

Doing bad comedy where people break into musical numbers and guys fight with their hands in their pockets, or suddenly start “trying,” are incompatible with this. They are not wrestling. A small group of people call it “wrestling,” but it’s not wrestling. I can’t suddenly start a business where people start bare-knuckle boxing and call it ballet.

There is wriggle room in what wrestling is. Maybe you’re going to be a promotion that focuses on a lot of brawlers? Maybe your style is going to be something stiffer? Maybe you’re going to build around technical wrestlers and a catch-as-catch can style. Subjectively, you can prefer Memphis to Mid-South. And Cornette doesn’t give a shit about that. He doesn’t speak in absolutes about that. He loves most wrestling. As long as it’s actually wrestling.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Its totally down to what you want/like/appreciate and fair enough

MJF was for me the biggest talent they had, Mr cannot fail, the best heel since Blanchard, Flair, Candido and Hernandez, he was money done right also, I marked every time he came on screen, hung onto his sublime promos, loved his wrestling style and his charisma

Post Moxley feud Im losing patience/interest in him at an alarming rate, Ive zero interest in him feuding with comedy jobber Chris Jericho and even less in hearing them sing together
All energy towards him should be put into making him a huge star and the company money but its being blown at an alarming rate


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> Jericho will do his "tell all" in 2022 (thats when his contract is up) when he goes back to WWE.


The thing with Jericho is he's at the tail end of his career and he knows he's done after this apart from his HOF induction and maybe 1 or 2 shows here and there. So I think in his mind he's having fun at someone else's expense, I don't think he actually cares about AEW, he's just treating it like his play thing now. 

I think when he joined AEW he did actually think it would be the rebirth of the MNW and did think he had the chance to threaten WWE and make a big thing of it, but then when they lost Edge, Orton, Sasha, Goldberg, Mysterio and Dominik, and a multitude of other stars, his interest waned. Then when he lost the title, he thought fuck it. 

I'm not sure who will be the first to do a tell all, as no doubt Tony will get them to sign something which doesn't allow them to say anything. We've already had a few workers who have refused to sign deals or gone elsewhere and basically said they don't want to talk about it, we've had Orton give subtle digs at Tony, the Kylie Rae situation which to me is the most interesting, I reckon Pac will have a lot to say. Not to mention Reby and Matt.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Even Dixie Carter is babyface in this thread lol.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

People should stop blaming the company for MJF's failings. He should own his actions like everybody else. Obviously a sucker for being on TV more than being a pro wrestler anyway. He loved every second of that segment.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> People should stop blaming the company for MJF's failings. He should own his actions like everybody else. Obviously a sucker for being on TV more than being a pro wrestler anyway. He loved every second of that segment.


I'm not so sure man, imagine being in your early twenties, first big time wrestling contract and you're being influenced by a wrestler who will probably go down in history in the top 50 of all time and your boss to do this hokey shit. It's hard to say no I'm sure.

Plus, for MJF you never know what will happen. He could get injured tomorrow, he might never get a look in with the WWE or anywhere else so you want to play ball and be seen as easy to work with and get along with.

Alternatively you might be right and he might have loved it and thought it was awesome but the way Cornette talked about him and what we know about MJF I think he did this for the team.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Sure. See ya next Wednesday.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

the_flock said:


> The thing with Jericho is he's at the tail end of his career and he knows he's done after this apart from his HOF induction and maybe 1 or 2 shows here and there. So I think in his mind he's having fun at someone else's expense, I don't think he actually cares about AEW, he's just treating it like his play thing now.
> 
> I think when he joined AEW he did actually think it would be the rebirth of the MNW and did think he had the chance to threaten WWE and make a big thing of it, but then when they lost Edge, Orton, Sasha, Goldberg, Mysterio and Dominik, and a multitude of other stars, his interest waned. Then when he lost the title, he thought fuck it.
> 
> I'm not sure who will be the first to do a tell all, as no doubt Tony will get them to sign something which doesn't allow them to say anything. We've already had a few workers who have refused to sign deals or gone elsewhere and basically said they don't want to talk about it, we've had Orton give subtle digs at Tony, the Kylie Rae situation which to me is the most interesting, I reckon Pac will have a lot to say. Not to mention Reby and Matt.


This all makes a lot of sense.

AEW had a lot of buzz early on. Signed Jericho, and Moxley, guys like Omega and there was all this talk of these other big names coming over. But none of them did. Everyone that matters stayed in the WWE, while AEW picks up people like Brodie Lee and Miro who were jobbers in WWE and AEW treats them little better than that. Its not the alternative or competition we all thought it could be. So now Jericho is just screwing around and doing all the dumb goofy shit he wants too at the tail end of his career.

AEW feels like its in for a big crash and fall in a few years time. Most of its 'Stars' are at the tail end of their careers now and it doesn't feel like AEW can either sign up any real replacements or create any themselves.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

The like/dislike ratio in that video is saying a lot, Cornette haters can suck it... dudes absolutely right.

Ill be always a Chris Jericho fan but the guy is not doing them any favours since the Orange Cassidy feud, not to mention the Stadium Stampede bs.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

the_flock said:


> The thing with Jericho is he's at the tail end of his career and he knows he's done after this apart from his HOF induction and maybe 1 or 2 shows here and there. So I think in his mind he's having fun at someone else's expense, I don't think he actually cares about AEW, he's just treating it like his play thing now.
> 
> I think when he joined AEW he did actually think it would be the rebirth of the MNW and did think he had the chance to threaten WWE and make a big thing of it, but then when they lost Edge, Orton, Sasha, Goldberg, Mysterio and Dominik, and a multitude of other stars, his interest waned. Then when he lost the title, he thought fuck it.
> 
> I'm not sure who will be the first to do a tell all, as no doubt Tony will get them to sign something which doesn't allow them to say anything. We've already had a few workers who have refused to sign deals or gone elsewhere and basically said they don't want to talk about it, we've had Orton give subtle digs at Tony, the Kylie Rae situation which to me is the most interesting, I reckon Pac will have a lot to say. Not to mention Reby and Matt.


PJ Black doing a shoot might be interesting. I’d love to hear about CM Punk’s dealings too.

From inside, Jimmy Havoc might be the first. Is Kylie Rae gagged forever? The first AEW talent that leaves is probably going to get big offers to do an AEW shoot. So my guesses there are Joey Janela (they surely can’t be interested in keeping him too long) or maybe Britt Baker. I wonder if JR talks about it when his deal is up. I’m trying to remember if he signed on for two years or three. If it’s two years, his deal is actually coming up surprisingly soon.

Someone is going to blow up at some point. Someone will go sideways.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

The Wood said:


> PJ Black doing a shoot might be interesting. I’d love to hear about CM Punk’s dealings too.
> 
> From inside, Jimmy Havoc might be the first. Is Kylie Rae gagged forever? The first AEW talent that leaves is probably going to get big offers to do an AEW shoot. So my guesses there are Joey Janela (they surely can’t be interested in keeping him too long) or maybe Britt Baker. I wonder if JR talks about it when his deal is up. I’m trying to remember if he signed on for two years or three. If it’s two years, his deal is actually coming up surprisingly soon.
> 
> Someone is going to blow up at some point. Someone will go sideways.



JR signed a 3 year $3 million contract so his contract ends in 2022 with Chris Jericho’s.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Ozell Gray said:


> JR signed a 3 year $3 million contract so his contract ends in 2022 with Chris Jericho’s.


That’s right. I imagine they’ll both go back to the WWE. Jericho for a Mania Hall of Fame induction and JR might even get a few commentary spots.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

I listened to this podcast that you guys drool over. Even before he started talking about wrestling he was proving me right about being in the 80's. Dumb shit was saying how "nobody but business people need the internet" and twitter's not needed and phones are awful. Then he went onto ranting about Trump. And I'm a never Trumper but jfc this dude has no chill and he just refuses to evolve...kind of like the haters in the AEW section.



> The like/dislike ratio in that video is saying a lot, Cornette haters can suck it... dudes absolutely right.


and that's not saying anything. like/dislike on Cornette's video is 6:1. like/dislike on the actual AEW clip's 20:1. Cornette (and his fans) still takes the L on this one. And fun fact, Cornette's video's gonna have more diehard Cornette fans than an AEW video's gonna have diehard AEW fans.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The guy is 24. 

All he'd have to do is beat Jericho to a bloody pulp and you'll all be sucking his dick again.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Erik. said:


> The guy is 24.
> 
> All he'd have to do is beat Jericho to a bloody pulp and you'll all be sucking his dick again.


Unfortunately thats not happening anytime soon so we'll never know


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Hephaesteus said:


> Unfortunately thats not happening anytime soon so we'll never know


True. 

Its not like he beat Moxley to a bloody pulp in his last feud.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

EmbassyForever said:


> Sure. See ya next Wednesday.


It's very honestly becoming harder, heart on my sleeve here
End of the day, I am a critical AEW fan but Im still a fan but its hanging by a thread, many have already walked

MJF is young and hopefully all this shit wont ruin his career, you all know Terry Taylor super over face or heel who let stupidity ruin his career so much there have been so many

Passed on Tessa Blanchard and Ben Carter but signed Mel and Serpentico, how much do they know about young talent?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mercian said:


> Passed on Tessa Blanchard and Ben Carter but signed Mel and Serpentico, how much do they know about young talent?


When did they "pass" on Ben Carter?

They couldn't pay him. WWE could. Isn't that Ben Carter "passing" on AEW?

Fenix, MJF, Page, Darby, Jungle Boy, Anna Jay, Britt Baker are all under the age of 30. I am sure they know about youth.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Mercian said:


> It's very honestly becoming harder, heart on my sleeve here
> End of the day, I am a critical AEW fan but Im still a fan but its hanging by a thread, many have already walked
> 
> MJF is young and hopefully all this shit wont ruin his career, you all know Terry Taylor super over face or heel who let stupidity ruin his career so much there have been so many
> ...


I agree with some of your takes, btw.

But it's just wrestling, brah. If you are unhappy with the product then just stop watching or skip the shitty segments.
I absolutely hate everything about WWE TV, which is why I'm not watching their shows since early 2019.
I'll never understand the set of mind of wrestling fans who weekly tune-in to watch a wrestling show they obviously despise.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

EmbassyForever said:


> I agree with some of your takes, btw.
> 
> But it's just wrestling, brah. If you are unhappy with the product then just stop watching or skip the shitty segments.
> I absolutely hate everything about WWE TV, which is why I'm not watching their shows since early 2019.
> I'll never understand the set of mind of wrestling fans who weekly tune-in to watch a wrestling show they obviously despise.


With you on that one. I haven't watched WWE in years. If a segment or match is talked about highly enough on social media, reddit or forums or whatever. I'll check it out, but I will absolutely not be tuning into that shit show, live or otherwise. 

And I'm basically the same with AEW. I rarely watch live, though free time has seen me do so the last two weeks. 

Usually, I will just watch what I enjoy. Skip through matches and/or segments that don't involve those I enjoy and watch what I tend to like.

Easy.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> It's very honestly becoming harder, heart on my sleeve here
> End of the day, I am a critical AEW fan but Im still a fan but its hanging by a thread, many have already walked
> 
> MJF is young and hopefully all this shit wont ruin his career, you all know Terry Taylor super over face or heel who let stupidity ruin his career so much there have been so many
> ...


I had forgotten AEW signed "Mel". Haven't seen her on TV since signing so not sure why she's contracted tbh.



EmbassyForever said:


> I agree with some of your takes, btw.
> 
> But it's just wrestling, brah. If you are unhappy with the product then just stop watching or skip the shitty segments.
> I absolutely hate everything about WWE TV, which is why I'm not watching their shows since early 2019.
> I'll never understand the set of mind of wrestling fans who weekly tune-in to watch a wrestling show they obviously despise.


Because for some of us it isn't just wrestling it's something we're well and truly passionate about. I can't tell you why I watch, I think it's half a case of wanting it to be better and assessing/debating it here and half just being a pro wrestling tragic that feels he has the answers and just wants to be heard.

With you, please correct me if I'm wrong because I don't really know you but you are likely a guy that has a strong interest somewhere else, right? You might have a football team that you're emotionally invested in or you might love going on holidays and travel is really your thing or maybe you're fiercely interested in ancient history.

For some of us here that strongest interest is pro wrestling. Of course I have things away from it like sporting teams, my work, my friends, my family etc but I'm a guy that has a Jun Akiyama autograph in my home, Lou Thesz's signature is displayed proudly for friends/family to see when they visit, I own books, DVD's etc etc. Wrestling is very serious business to me to the point that I will probably be a pro wrestling tragic until the day I die (Unless the business "advances" so much that it is nothing like what I remember)

Personally the guys that can watch shitty segments without needing to put the company on blast are the guys I'm envious of. I'd love to just watch a shitty show and just be like "Meh, that sucked" and turn it off until next week but my love of wrestling can't allow that.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

This is AEW. You can treat the business as a joke but as long as you go 30 minutes and Meltzer says it’s good that’s all that matters.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Erik. said:


> When did they "pass" on Ben Carter?
> 
> They couldn't pay him. WWE could. Isn't that Ben Carter "passing" on AEW?


A billionaire couldnt pay him yet fills his roster with WWE guys who fancy a lighter schedule, and Marko Stunt is 24 





Chip Chipperson said:


> I had forgotten AEW signed "Mel". Haven't seen her on TV since signing so not sure why she's contracted tbh.


I think Mel is a great counter argument on this forum  " You guys are stuck in your old Wrestling but its changed and you have to accept the Young Bucks and Tony Khan are the future and AEW is the future, Orange Cassidy is better than Austin, and I thought the singing spot was great"

Yeah but Mel .........


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mercian said:


> A billionaire couldnt pay him yet fills his roster with WWE guys who fancy a lighter schedule, and Marko Stunt is 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You realise it would have been illegal for AEW to pay Ben Carter.... right?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The AEW Super Marks remind me of Rollins Marks. A complete refusal to accept that its anything less than absolutely perfect, and any critique is just done by 'haters'.

No matter what AEW does there's a core group of people who act like its the greatest thing ever, even if everyone else is panning it.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> JR signed a 3 year $3 million contract so his contract ends in 2022 with Chris Jericho’s.


Jerichos contract ends Jan 22. I believe his contract is the first big one to be up. Jr's is Spring 2022. Lance Archer is Feb 22, Janela May 22, FTR July 22, Schiavone Sep 22.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Hahaha, Brian Last read a comment from his Mothership group: “I can see the Simpsons meme now. Old man yells at cloud. Doesn’t understand that wrestling has evolved.”
> 
> You played right into it. I could raise you a Skinner saying “No, it’s the people not watching that are wrong.”
> 
> ...


I agree AEW is not perfect, yet it’s still better than WWE


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It's much easier to be negative than to be positive. Anyone can easily point out the flaws of someone else. That takes little effort. Cornettes gimmick is ranting. If he had nothing to rant about then people wouldn't pay attention to him. Also, pretty sure that everyone will still be watching or else they wouldn't know what to do with themselves if they didn't have something to whine about.

As for MJF, the guy is 24 years old. Wrestlers these days are active full time in their late 40s. At the rate that MJF is going with being in less matches than others, he could easily make it that far. The guy has plenty of time to do a whole bunch of different things in his career. To the point that what he is doing now will be a distant memory eventually.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

the_flock said:


> Jerichos contract ends Jan 22. I believe his contract is the first big one to be up. Jr's is Spring 2022. Lance Archer is Feb 22, Janela May 22, FTR July 22, Schiavone Sep 22.


Either way both of their contracts end in 2022 it's just the dates are different. Chris Jericho and JR will be back in WWE in 2022 guaranteed at this point.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Exaggeration much, mjf will be fine (he needs to improve between the ropes though)


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Ozell Gray said:


> Either way both of their contracts end in 2022 it's just the dates are different. Chris Jericho and JR will be back in WWE in 2022 guaranteed at this point.


Wouldn’t it be refreshing if they didn’t go back to WWE, but they probably will


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

DaveRA said:


> Wouldn’t it be refreshing if they didn’t go back to WWE, but they probably will


Time heals all wounds and it's a guarantee they're going back to WWE when their contracts expires. They've been away from WWE long enough already as it is.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Fearless Viper said:


> Even Dixie Carter is babyface in this thread lol.


Who would have thought that right after the Bischoff Hogan failure?
Maybe we need a T-Shirt "Dixie was right"


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

@Erik. then can you explain why he (Ben Carter) now is heading to the Performance Center in the same USA, where he wasnt allowed to work with AEW?

Sorry, fucked up the reply, but it was related to your „illegal to work“comment on Carter


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean the segment was trash, but MJF ultimately will be fine. But I'll keep saying it, the new found Cornette hate is funny. He was a great mind the business could use. Until he didn't like The Elite lol


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

DaveRA said:


> Wouldn’t it be refreshing if they didn’t go back to WWE, but they probably will


Apparently Jericho was offered more money than anyone has ever received (in Impact) to join Impact and had one foot in the door, ready to join some of his best friends, when Tony came calling and offered him his biggest ever contract. 

It wouldn't surprise me if he went there for a year or so to end his career before taking his HOF and legends deal in WWE.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Erik. said:


> You realise it would have been illegal for AEW to pay Ben Carter.... right?


I didnt read the thread after a couple of pages it got boring to be frank, I'm sure a Billionaire can get round it, McDonald Trump and Vince seem to manage
Money talks, Tier three lockdown here in the UK, fined for this and that, the death of democracy, the rule of six- Yet Fox hunts and shooting still happening Nationwide and there are 40+ of them a time plus the hangers on, dont tell me money isnt power.

MJF is gold, can talk, act, wrestle, everything,most importantly he's money! Does anyone want to see really a Jericho V MJF feud? "Hey Maxwell, I`ll give you the rub, make you main event like OC because I'm the Demo god" , I think from a future my career prospective I'd rather be stuck in a feud with Luther than Jericho v.2020

Max lost to Mox and like others (Apart from Kingston) has quickly lost focus and not in a feud or angle that keeps him relevant, 2020 Jericho is not that angle unless you really have less sense than Phony Khan
Scorpio Sky or Darby Allin wouldve been solid faces to keep him busy but the better goal would be to have him go for the TV title, sure I am thinking Rhodes/Blanchard here but Anglewise, match wise, interest wise an long term does it not make better planning ?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Mercian said:


> MJF is gold, can talk, act, wrestle, everything,most importantly he's money! Does anyone want to see really a Jericho V MJF feud? "Hey Maxwell, I`ll give you the rub, make you main event like OC because I'm the Demo god" , I think from a future my career prospective I'd rather be stuck in a feud with Luther than Jericho v.2020


Personally, the vibe I'm getting is this is less about MJF vs. Jericho and more about MJF taking over the company's most dominant faction to date. Jericho getting ousted, turning babyface after possibly having a break.

AEW often plants seeds and hints at things, and on September 17:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306654649487953926


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Personally, the vibe I'm getting is this is less about MJF vs. Jericho and more about MJF taking over the company's most dominant faction to date. Jericho getting ousted, turning babyface after possibly having a break.
> 
> AEW often plants seeds and hints at things, and on September 17:
> 
> ...


Agreed, i see mjf taking out Y2J. Be an epic takeover


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

DJ Punk said:


> Love how this thread is just a haven for Cucknette marks masturbating all over each other.


Whatever turns you on 

Maybe I came into AEW a little late but have Inner Circle actually done anything since Football field fiasco? 

AEW is pretty faction heavy and they are the most dominant? 
Santana and Ortiz are probably ranked about 9th of the Tag Team title rankings , the others hardly setting the win column on fire
I mean I take it dominant nowadays dosent mean like the NWO, Four Horsemen, D-X, or the Triple Threat? 

Seriously neutral perspective, didnt really see them until FFF and cant say they have done much
Hate Jericho 2020 but he other four I dont mind at all


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, there are even more “it’s just wrestling” comments in this thread from the “supporters.” Argh. Fans that don’t give a shit. Not good.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Man, there are even more “it’s just wrestling” comments in this thread from the “supporters.” Argh. Fans that don’t give a shit. Not good.


Come on dude, it is SUPPOSED to be stupid and goofy? Who cares?!? Man I hope that guy sticks his hands in his pockets again so I can chuckle and get pieces of whatever cracker I am eating in my beard again.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I understand that a lot of us are pissed at AEW for the past few weeks or months, but Dixie Carter is not better then Tony Khan. I cant believe you guys are even saying that. For every stupid decision Khan has made, there is a 100 that Dixie has made, on top of not paying talent for performing and a lot of other shit that got them sued time and time again. No Dixie is not smarter or better then Khan no matter how much you hate him.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Ozell Gray said:


> JR signed a 3 year $3 million contract so his contract ends in 2022 with Chris Jericho’s.


Damn, imagine giving JR just under 20,000 a week to work two days a fortnight. I know that he's a legend but I think my limit would've been half that for the guy. He's one of the best of all time (The B.O.A.T perhaps?) but sometimes you just have to say no and get on someone cheaper.



Southerner said:


> Cornettes gimmick is ranting. If he had nothing to rant about then people wouldn't pay attention to him.


That's not true though, his talk about the old days and even things like his OVW/SMW analysis podcasts do very well and he's calm throughout.

Most of his fans like to hear him rant about AEW but most are there for classic wrestling chat. I've been subscribed since before AEW started (I started listening when he still had his female co host actually) and it was always about the classic content for me.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> I understand that a lot of us are pissed at AEW for the past few weeks or months, but Dixie Carter is not better then Tony Khan. I cant believe you guys are even saying that. For every stupid decision Khan has made, there is a 100 that Dixie has made, on top of not paying talent for performing and a lot of other shit that got them sued time and time again. No Dixie is not smarter or better then Khan no matter how much you hate him.


Dixie bought a wrestling company and hired wrestling people to run it for her. Also, whilst she has a reputation for being a little bit of a mark her marking out kind of stopped at the occasional cutaway in the crowd and meeting fans before shows for photo ops until she became a character on screen. Keep in mind Dixie didn't even feature in a cutaway for a good 3-4 years after she bought the company as well and didn't become a regular on TV for I want to say 5-6 years.

Tony is getting out there on stage, jumping for joy for Jericho, booking because he thinks he knows how, formatting his TV badly, doing the online vlog show for The Bucks, fielding questions from "Jim from I'm a fat mark weekly", is mentioned every week and is fucking around with the likes of Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon not to mention all the mark posts he's made on Twitter like when he started reciting to CM Punk the time, place and date where he first saw Punk wrestle live.

I'd take another decade of Dixie over Tony K.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Man, there are even more “it’s just wrestling” comments in this thread from the “supporters.” Argh. Fans that don’t give a shit. Not good.


It was one stupid musical that will probably never happen again. Yet Cornette wants to act like it buried MJF to the point of no recovery. Not every small bad decision in wrestling should be treated as the end of the world.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Dixie bought a wrestling company and hired wrestling people to run it for her. Also, whilst she has a reputation for being a little bit of a mark her marking out kind of stopped at the occasional cutaway in the crowd and meeting fans before shows for photo ops until she became a character on screen. Keep in mind Dixie didn't even feature in a cutaway for a good 3-4 years after she bought the company as well and didn't become a regular on TV for I want to say 5-6 years.
> 
> Tony is getting out there on stage, jumping for joy for Jericho, booking because he thinks he knows how, formatting his TV badly, doing the online vlog show for The Bucks, fielding questions from "Jim from I'm a fat mark weekly", is mentioned every week and is fucking around with the likes of Brandon Cutler and Peter Avalon not to mention all the mark posts he's made on Twitter like when he started reciting to CM Punk the time, place and date where he first saw Punk wrestle live.
> 
> I'd take another decade of Dixie over Tony K.


I mean I agree with you that he's bad, and I think eventually he will kill this company and he has made many mistakes, but as someone who loved TNA from 2005-2012, its going to take a long time for me to forget everything she did. I understand Tony is the new flavor of the month to hate, and I also give him shit, but Dixie cheated people out of getting paid after performing. Gave full control to Hogan and his goons. She got rid of AJ Styles because she didn't see worth in him. Her entire heel character on screen, her weekly giant announcements that would change the wrestling world, all the stupid gimmick matches, the whole Hardy thing, the whole Jeff Jarrett and GFW bullshit, all the wrestlers she screwed over and fired after taking advantage of them, pushing ECW guys constantly, the whole Monday night wars bullshit she went along with, making bound for glory a throw away episode on tv in Japan, leaving spike tv, and I'm sure there is many man more stupid things she did after after I stopped watching or that I just don't remember right now.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Corny much like his rival Russo has given up on AEW finally coming good


Will YOU also give up?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Breaking news: It was Jericho's and MJF's fault (primarily Jericho's). If Tony Khan is a mark who's, as you put, allowing the immates to run the asylum, then he ain't forcing shit on any of them, since it would be the very inmates coming up with that shit he then greenlights without a second thought.


Really, stop overrating MJF as if he were gonig to eb some messiah. Just because he ain't a spot heavy flippy guy and thrives in the old cheap heat heel role it doesn't mean he ain't going to want to take part in absolute crap from time to time, as shown by last Wednesday. In fact, knida funny how, the very same week MJF plays a key part in a shitty sitcomesque segment, Miz goes and does the same in another.


Besides, this has always been jericho's schtick ever since becoming a known name: He comes up with memetic shit, his fans overrate it and ask for more, so instead of knowing how to quit, he antes it up with the memes and churns the same crap nonstop till the horse has been beaten to an undead pulp, at which point his fans get tired of it and call it cringe. Then he spends a cold year or so till he comes up with the next memetic joke that resuscitates his momentum and rinse and repeat.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

LongPig666 said:


> Will YOU also give up?


It amazes me every day the amount of people practically begging people to stop watching a show.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> It was one stupid musical that will probably never happen again. Yet Cornette wants to act like it buried MJF to the point of no recovery. Not every small bad decision in wrestling should be treated as the end of the world.


Take the niche fans away who will watch no matter what. If you're a casual wrestling fan that's tuned in and seen MJF fucking around with his lawyer, his campaign deal, his begging to be in the Inner Circle resulting in a musical number on live television would you think big star?

How can I take a guy seriously who is breaking into dream sequences where he and his top rival perform a musical number together?

That's Cornette's point. Of course the smart marks who think the sun shines out of AEW's ass will love it and keep watching but the more shit like this they do the more they turn off casuals and fans that aren't into this.



LongPig666 said:


> Will YOU also give up?


I'm good for now, thanks.



Two Sheds said:


> It amazes me every day the amount of people practically begging people to stop watching a show.


"Be careful what you wish for"

- The Wood

TNA fans were exactly the same. "Don't tune in! We don't give a fuck!" until the ratings tanked so massively that TNA is now pretty much a large independent.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> I mean I agree with you that he's bad, and I think eventually he will kill this company and he has made many mistakes, but as someone who loved TNA from 2005-2012, its going to take a long time for me to forget everything she did. I understand Tony is the new flavor of the month to hate, and I also give him shit, but Dixie cheated people out of getting paid after performing. Gave full control to Hogan and his goons. She got rid of AJ Styles because she didn't see worth in him. Her entire heel character on screen, her weekly giant announcements that would change the wrestling world, all the stupid gimmick matches, the whole Hardy thing, the whole Jeff Jarrett and GFW bullshit, all the wrestlers she screwed over and fired after taking advantage of them, pushing ECW guys constantly, the whole Monday night wars bullshit she went along with, making bound for glory a throw away episode on tv in Japan, leaving spike tv, and I'm sure there is many man more stupid things she did after after I stopped watching or that I just don't remember right now.


Dixie didn't get rid of AJ Styles because "she thought he wasn't worth it." She tried to re-sign him and they came close to a deal but WWE offered him more money and he talked about it on numerous occasions already. Tony Khan gave the book to Chris Jericho, Cody Rhodes, Kenny Omega, and The Young Bucks, didn't pay Ben Carter, he's showing up marking out acting like one of the boy, lied about Matt Hardy's concussion, lied about Dean Ambrose vs Jack Being "the greatest empty arena match ever," not to mention the failed "big announcements," the mimosa match and other dumb gimmick matches like stadium stampede, pushing WWE guys constantly over everyone else, constantly taking weak shots at WWE, bragging about "beating" NXT, has Britt Baker begging fans not to change the channel, and pretending they're in a "war" with WWE's developmental. 

All of this way worse than what Dixie Carter did to TNA. Tony Khan is called Jacksonville Dixie and Dixie Carter jr for a reason and thats because he's exactly like her. Hes tanking AEW just like Dixie tanked TNA.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> Dixie didn't get rid of AJ Styles because "she thought he wasn't worth it." She tried to re-sign him and they came close to a deal but WWE offered him more money and he talked about it on numerous occasions already. Tony Khan gave the book to Chris Jericho, Cody Rhodes, Kenny Omega, and The Young Bucks, didn't pay Ben Carter, he's showing up marking out acting like one of the boy, lied about Matt Hardy's concussion, lied about Dean Ambrose vs Jack Being "the greatest empty arena match ever," not to mention the failed "big announcements," the mimosa match and other dumb gimmick matches like stadium stampede, pushing WWE guys constantly over everyone else, constantly taking weak shots at WWE, bragging about "beating" NXT, has Britt Baker begging fans not to change the channel, and pretending they're in a "war" with WWE's developmental.
> 
> All of this way worse than what Dixie Carter did to TNA. Tony Khan is called Jacksonville Dixie and Dixie Carter jr for a reason and thats because he's exactly like her. Hes tanking AEW just like Dixie tanked TNA.


Didn't AJ ask for more money when his contract was coming to end and Dixie said no because she didn't see him as a main eventer that he saw himself as, and thats why he left to Japan first. Then when he made a name for himself there, TNA and WWE both tried to sign him back, but obviously WWE paid him more. Thats what I mean when I say she didn't see worth in him. Because she didn't originally. It wasn't until after he left that she started to kiss his ass and want him back and want to induct him into their hall of fame and shit.

And again, I agree that Khan is bad and have said multiple times that he will eventually tank AEW like Dixie did, and I can see comparisons and agree with them, but everything you mentioned in there that Tony does, Dixie did too and much much more, its just that its been 10 years and I genuenly feel that we forget how bad it was over time just like how a lot of people are now saying that Cena really wasnt that pushed or that bad, when we all thought he was the devil back then and hated his guts.

But again, this is just my opinion and you have yours, but at the end of the day we are debating about two horrible promoters and which one was slightly less horrible. They both suck.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Klitschko said:


> Didn't AJ ask for more money when his contract was coming to end and Dixie said no because she didn't see him as a main eventer that he saw himself as, and thats why he left to Japan first. Then when he made a name for himself there, TNA and WWE both tried to sign him back, but obviously WWE paid him more. Thats what I mean when I say she didn't see worth in him. Because she didn't originally. It wasn't until after he left that she started to kiss his ass and want him back and want to induct him into their hall of fame and shit.
> 
> And again, I agree that Khan is bad and have said multiple times that he will eventually tank AEW like Dixie did, and I can see comparisons and agree with them, but everything you mentioned in there that Tony does, Dixie did too and much much more, its just that its been 10 years and I genuenly feel that we forget how bad it was over time just like how a lot of people are now saying that Cena really wasnt that pushed or that bad, when we all thought he was the devil back then and hated his guts.
> 
> But again, this is just my opinion and you have yours, but at the end of the day we are debating about two horrible promoters and which one was slightly less horrible. They both suck.


Thats not what AJ said. He said she wanted him to take less money and he went to NJPW and then came back to the U.S and almost re-signed with TNA but WWE came and offered him more money. Those are his words and you can Google interviews from him saying this. He was getting paid $800,000 and when his contract expired she wanted him to re-sign for less than that which is why he didn't re-sign.

Thats my point Tony has done the exact samething as Dixie and as a matter of fact what makes him worse than Dixie is he makes guys sign NDAs to not speak on things publicly like Kylie Rae. She had to sign an NDA to get her released granted and then there's other things he's done as well that makes you go this guy shouldn't be in charge. I'm not saying Dixie wasn't "bad" because she was, I'm simply saying Tony is on the same level of a money mark as her. She tanked TNA and has a bad reputation for a good reason just like Tony is getting as well. The Cena thing was always stupid because every top guy did what marks hated about Cena. He was a talented guy who got pushed at the top and thing is it's just marks who hate any top guy when they reach the top. Seth Rollins was loved by smarks but they turned on him once he became a main eventer just like they did with Batista, John Cena, Randy Orton, and Roman Reigns. None of those guys are as bad as smarks would like you to believe.

I agree they both suck and I respect your opinion. It's nothing personal because in the future we'll all look back and say the samething about Tony that we all say about Dixie. Dixie tanked TNA and Tony will sink AEW and they're both money marks.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I'm good for now, thanks.
> 
> 
> > Are you sure? It must be such a burden for you to prolifically comment on a wrestling forum something you have despised since day one!
> ...


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm sure, thanks anyway though. Wood is a poster on this board.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Good little debate Ozell and I agree.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Fearless Viper said:


> Even Dixie Carter is babyface in this thread lol.


*TNA was actually great before 2010, WITH Vince Russo in charge. Hogan and Bischoff come in and the product is immediately sabotaged. Sounds familiar 🤔*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

DJ Punk said:


> It was one stupid musical that will probably never happen again. Yet Cornette wants to act like it buried MJF to the point of no recovery. Not every small bad decision in wrestling should be treated as the end of the world.


Well, this just isn’t true. Cornette is obviously disappointed that this is the state of modern wrestling, but he flat-out stated that MJF is going to get more opportunities. It‘s just a shame that wrestling fans are going to struggle to enjoy the content if he goes down this route. He’s not special anymore, that’s for sure.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

More ridiculous exaggeration from Jim to get his podcast over. What a shock.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Well, this just isn’t true. Cornette is obviously disappointed that this is the state of modern wrestling, but he flat-out stated that MJF is going to get more opportunities. It‘s just a shame that wrestling fans are going to struggle to enjoy the content if he goes down this route. He’s not special anymore, that’s for sure.


*Let me say this before the AEW boot lickers get their "I TOLD YOU SO!!!" ready if MJF takes over the inner circle after the PPV. We don't care. The mystique is ruined. He was literally the only person in (American) wrestling maintaining kayfabe on and off camera and continuing to be a massive dick under all circumstances. The Family Guy skit ruined his image.*


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah mjf is done. Even though his still young his buried beyond belief. He will never be successful ever. He will be sucking dick to get by you're so right Jim. Orton never recovered from losing at 24. His nothing.

You are so right Jim.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah mjf is done. Even though his still young his buried beyond belief. He will never be successful ever. He will be sucking dick to get by you're so right Jim. Orton never recovered from losing at 24. His nothing.
> 
> You are so right Jim.


Fuck’s sake, no one said that. This is the kind of misrepresentation that just drives me crazy. Imagine if I took a shot at AEW by saying “Jericho and MJF did a song and a dance and then they killed a live puppy at the end of the segment.” That didn’t happen.

But BOSS is right. No one really cares anymore. The mystique and intrigue in MJF was that he had this genuine heel vibe about him. People were saying he was better than The Miz, who at least tries to be prick enough to get booed, even though he’s shit in the ring.

Now, MJF is just a tiny Miz. What is the difference between MJF singing with Jericho and The Miz taking Otis to court. I watched both segments to punish myself, and I’ll say this: the WWE one actually got a chuckle out of me when Bradshaw (who I fucking hate) delivered a dead pan “It’s about time things got hostile” line. If you think Asuka going crazy in Japanese is funny, then there was that. The lawyer saying Otis had a good argument was actually a funny line, just delivered like shit.

That was all better than Jericho and MJF changing steak orders. At least you can see what the joke is.

I bring this up, because now it’s a fair question to ask “Why would WWE want MJF when they’ve got The Miz?”

Fuck. Chris. Jericho.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Fuck’s sake, no one said that. This is the kind of misrepresentation that just drives me crazy. Imagine if I took a shot at AEW by saying “Jericho and MJF did a song and a dance and then they killed a live puppy at the end of the segment.” That didn’t happen.
> 
> But BOSS is right. No one really cares anymore. The mystique and intrigue in MJF was that he had this genuine heel vibe about him. People were saying he was better than The Miz, who at least tries to be prick enough to get booed, even though he’s shit in the ring.
> 
> ...


I still care about him. And to say that now no one cares about mjf because of a shitty segment is a gross generalisation. hence my mocking and teasing of Cornette cause he can make alot of generalisations.

His like early 20s. If Rock can recover from that first run mjf can recover from showtunes. Look at Adam Sandler. He made Jack and Jill then went on to make uncut gems.

As far as your question? Miz will be in Hollywood soon so wwe will definitely chase mjf. They don't care about quality over there remember. They would sign Luther just to have him


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I still care about him. And to say that now no one cares about mjf because of a shitty segment is a gross generalisation. hence my mocking and teasing of Cornette cause he can make alot of generalisations.
> 
> His like early 20s. If Rock can recover from that first run mjf can recover from showtunes. Look at Adam Sandler. He made Jack and Jill then went on to make uncut gems.
> 
> As far as your question? Miz will be in Hollywood soon so wwe will definitely chase mjf. They don't care about quality over there remember. They would sign Luther just to have him


He can recover, but we should all not forget WHY that work needs to be done now after this crap. Jericho could recover too but now that also is going to take a lot of work. And why? So they can goof off and do dumb stuff that makes no one look good? And yes, Cornette uses a lot of hyperbole because he has been a heel wrestling manager for decades and that is kind of what they do.

And there is ZERO chance WWE would ever sign Luther. I refuse to believe you actually think that could happen.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Jericho would need his creative control stripped away if he’s ever going to recover from this. Everything he’s been involved with since losing the title has been completely unwatchable and is by far the worst I’ve ever seen him. I think MJF will be fine as long as this period of his career ends at the PPV.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> I still care about him. And to say that now no one cares about mjf because of a shitty segment is a gross generalisation. hence my mocking and teasing of Cornette cause he can make alot of generalisations.
> 
> His like early 20s. If Rock can recover from that first run mjf can recover from showtunes. Look at Adam Sandler. He made Jack and Jill then went on to make uncut gems.
> 
> As far as your question? Miz will be in Hollywood soon so wwe will definitely chase mjf. They don't care about quality over there remember. They would sign Luther just to have him


No they wouldn’t sign Luther. They didn’t sign Luther. The WWE is way more professional with their hiring practices.

The Miz can make movies while making giant WWE money and being an on-air figure. He’s probably not going to make it as a real movie star on his own.

MJF is “just another guy” now. Deny it all you want. They can make another Miz in their factory. MJF had something special. It’s gone now.

And The Rock never broke into a musical. Get the fuck out with that analogy.

And I certainly don’t care about MJF anymore. BOSS says they don’t. There’s anecdotal evidence there, so I don’t really care if you do. This isn’t going to make him more fans. He’s just another comedy wrestler pretending to be a bad guy for telly. Boring!

Slightly related note: Watched some SmackDown highlights in addition the Law & Otis segments (which were wisely split up throughout SmackDown). They do so many things better than AEW. From telling you who people are (I had completely forgotten that Bryan set a Royal Rumble record — and one that actually matters in kayfabe, unlike Kenny Omega’s entrance), to establishing new people (Bianca Belair), to pushing talent (Street Profits, Belair, Sullivan) to selling losses (Gable changing direction). And the end angle was actually clever (“Jey” cutting a promo on Roman).

I bring this up because now that AEW has thrown away their claim to doing pro-wrestling — you know, the stuff we weren’t getting from WWE — they’re sports entertainment and getting outdone in that field (Law & Otis) and actually having SmackDown do the pro stuff better too. Daniel Bryan establishing a tag team with Kevin Owens and then also a possible match with Sami Zayn played off years of history.

This is a dark path for AEW. If the stupid in WWE isn’t as stupid and the good is way better, then what does AEW have? Their dick in their hands.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> He can recover, but we should all not forget WHY that work needs to be done now after this crap. Jericho could recover too but now that also is going to take a lot of work. And why? So they can goof off and do dumb stuff that makes no one look good? And yes, Cornette uses a lot of hyperbole because he has been a heel wrestling manager for decades and that is kind of what they do.
> 
> And there is ZERO chance WWE would ever sign Luther. I refuse to believe you actually think that could happen.


@The Wood 

I've already shit on that segment. Its fucking bad. I don't need to repeat it 50 thousand times and lecture people on why its bad and why the industry is dead and everything else. I don't give a shit what people think about mjf being "just another guy" what matters is my entertainment. If he continues pulling out shit like that I'll move on to the next guy. 

That's what effects my enjoyment. Consistent bad booking mixed with stupid segments. The only mjf segment I've truly despised so far was the show tunes crap. What boss, Cornette or whoever thinks isn't going to make me jump off the bad wagon. Consistently bad shit that makes me think why am I watching is what will do it.

And yes I do think they're stupid enough to. They have had alot of bad signings. Great khali. Nathan Jones. Hornswoggle. Cameron. Nia Jax. Ezekiel Jackson. They aren't above signing folks who can't work


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> @The Wood
> 
> I've already shit on that segment. Its fucking bad. I don't need to repeat it 50 thousand times and lecture people on why its bad and why the industry is dead and everything else. I don't give a shit what people think about mjf being "just another guy" what matters is my entertainment. If he continues pulling out shit like that I'll move on to the next guy.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but we’re not just talking about you. We’re talking about a general sample. You are getting a lot of people who are now done with MJF. I’m definitely one of them.

Stupid is stupid. And you can tell they are so proud of this mediocre performance (at best). Fuck them. I’m not likely to buy MJF in a main event program ever again. When enough wrestling fans won’t buy you in a main event program again, it’s not good.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Yea I cant be done with mjf cuz honestly, he's aew's only hope. They just need to keep him away from jericho's vortex of stupidity and dial his comedy way the fuck back


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hephaesteus said:


> Yea I cant be done with mjf cuz honestly, he's aew's only hope. They just need to keep him away from jericho's vortex of stupidity and dial his comedy way the fuck back


It’s fair enough you’re not done, but Meltzer has implied we’re going to get a while of them together.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> And yes I do think they're stupid enough to. They have had alot of bad signings. Nathan Jones. They aren't above signing folks who can't work


Take that back.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

The Wood said:


> It’s fair enough you’re not done, but Meltzer has implied we’re going to get a while of them together.


Oh fuck, they're gonna do that mjf steals jericho's group from him storyline similar to the rock or punk but without the larger than life character to make such a storyline work.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> He can recover, but we should all not forget WHY that work needs to be done now after this crap. Jericho could recover too but now that also is going to take a lot of work. And why? So they can goof off and do dumb stuff that makes no one look good? And yes, Cornette uses a lot of hyperbole because he has been a heel wrestling manager for decades and that is kind of what they do.
> 
> And there is ZERO chance WWE would ever sign Luther. I refuse to believe you actually think that could happen.


He will be fine. For some stupid reason AEW likes to bury their wrestlers before trying to get them over. Whether it's selling for Marko Stunt, getting your pants pulled down revealing your managers face, being involved in an angle where men dressed as penises carry your opponent out of the ring, saying "That's butcher and the blade" numerous times, literally just playing video games, being Orange Cassidy.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Nathan Jones at least had an AMAZING look. Luther has got absolutely nothing going for him other than being Jericho’s friend.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

Jericho brought eyes to the product, ain’ no TV networks gonna give Tony a TV deal with Kenny f*ckin’ Omega as the top guy. 

Chris’ is a helluva cat, real good dude but Tony’s a mark who’s in awe of him and won’t reign him in and let’s be honest, who the f*ck is gonna listen to the mark anyway?

They ain’ gonna die so stop bein’ dramatic and no show is gonna be 10/10 every week but they need structure, authority and gettin’ back to basics. Give Road Dogg the book and they’ll flourish.


----------



## Wolf Mark (Jun 5, 2020)

I disagree with him that he's the only good talent they have. They still have Page.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

JerryMark said:


> dixie carter made a much better product overall. they just never had a markish following to give them the ppv buys.


Personally i think TNA was better than AEW before Hogan and Bischoff came. TNA had some amazing talent, a young AJ Styles, Sting in his prime, Christopher Daniels in his prime, Amazing Redd, just to name a few


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

One comedy segment ruins a guy? MJF isn't some monster heel (though I think someone like Archer could also pull off a similar segment), he's always had a comedic element to his character. Cornette takes wrestling way too seriously. He can be bygones and even friends with people with opposing political opinions (something we all should be able to do but it's still impressive given Jim's heated political rants) but he completely writes anyone off if they "disrespect" the business.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Nathan Jones at least had an AMAZING look. *Luther has got absolutely nothing going for him other than being Jericho’s friend.*


And that is one of the major problems in AEW. Serpentico is a friend of Luther, so if Luther wants his friend to get a job, he goes to Jericho who goes to Tony.. And the same "hiring procedure" applies to other names, but with Cody, The Bucks or Omega instead of Jericho. (for instance, why is Nakazawa employed?)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Cult03 said:


> He will be fine. For some stupid reason AEW likes to bury their wrestlers before trying to get them over. Whether it's selling for Marko Stunt, getting your pants pulled down revealing your managers face, being involved in an angle where men dressed as penises carry your opponent out of the ring, saying "That's butcher and the blade" numerous times, literally just playing video games, being Orange Cassidy.


So glad we have this clear alternative to what WWE does!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> One comedy segment ruins a guy? MJF isn't some monster heel (though I think someone like Archer could also pull off a similar segment), he's always had a comedic element to his character. Cornette takes wrestling way too seriously. He can be bygones and even friends with people with opposing political opinions (something we all should be able to do but it's still impressive given Jim's heated political rants) but he completely writes anyone off if they "disrespect" the business.


For some paying customers, yes, it does. I’ll never pay to see anything MJF ever does again. Are you fucking kidding me?

If you want to think of wrestlers as brands, some stuff is really harmful to their brands. MJF Spider-Man 3’d himself. And now that people know it was his idea...yikes.


----------



## Cocaine Cowboy (Oct 25, 2020)

Didn't Cornette happily work for Vince in the early 90's when he had evil clowns and wrestling garbage men running around? Vince killed kayfabe and the internet buried it, what is Jim clinging to at this point? The idea that you're going to sell the audience on pro wrestling being a legit combat sport in 2020 is laughable. Most people are coming to PW for the wacky, unpredictable, over-the-top entertainment they can't get from boxing or MMA.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cocaine Cowboy said:


> Didn't Cornette happily work for Vince in the early 90's when he had evil clowns and wrestling garbage men running around? Vince killed kayfabe and the internet buried it, what is Jim clinging to at this point? The idea that you're going to sell the audience on pro wrestling being a legit combat sport in 2020 is laughable. Most people are coming to PW for the wacky, unpredictable, over-the-top entertainment they can't get from boxing or MMA.


No one is “coming to” wrestling. They are all leaving. Why do people think this audience is getting bigger?

And yeah, Jim worked for the WWF. He also worked for TNA. He would try and fight for sanity where he could. At the time, the WWF was actually, somehow, the more serious of the two promotions. He got burnt pretty bad on a WCW/SMW deal and the WWF picked up the slack.

Cornette still fights for what is going to work. What he and many others enjoyed until it was taken away by Vince, by WCW, and is now believed to be the norm somehow.

Mid-South destroyed the WWF on TBS. You had one cartoonish product and one pro-wrestling. They can both exist, and when they do, the one that makes its audience work less to suspend disbelief usually wins.

Modern fans like to think they are so smart. It’s an elitist view, and it’s actually been, at least partially, fostered by Vince McMahon and his McMyths. People love to paint the picture of a bunch of hicks who actually thought it was real gathered in a barn, and now everyone is too smart and now they go to arenas. This is bullshit.

People knew, but wrestling was actually more “fun” then. Women would go, minorities would go, families would go. It didn’t insult your intelligence and you weren’t a freak for watching it, because it could keep its own reality straight.

People now can still be worked. There were people legitimately asking if Pat McAfee and Adam Cole was real. Go and look around, it is out there. Some of them were Twitter “influencers” that are apparently friends with the wrestlers and love to break a “scoop.” People thought The Miz on Talking Smack was real. People called Thunder Rosa and Ivelisse a “shoot.” People vote for Trump, give their money to churches, give their money to psychics and still believe that the pretty girl on the other side of the bar is going to fuck them. People work _themselves_ all the time. And now that they think they are too smart to be taken in, they are even bigger marks.


----------



## Cocaine Cowboy (Oct 25, 2020)

The Wood said:


> Cornette still fights for what is going to work. What he and many others enjoyed until it was taken away by Vince, by WCW, and is now believed to be the norm somehow.


Cornette doesn't "fight" for jacksh*t. He's an old grouch ranting and raving on a podcast so that he can to continue to profit from the business he claims to be embarrassed of.


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

"MJF is done after this." Mate @The Wood only you and 0.1% of wrestling fans are that crazily serious enough about wrestling that they think this. I didn't enjoy the segment particularly but nobody else thinks MJF is done. Stop being so ridiculously pessimistic. It can't be good for your health.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BuckshotLarry said:


> "MJF is done after this." Mate @The Wood only you and 0.1% of wrestling fans are that crazily serious enough about wrestling that they think this. I didn't enjoy the segment particularly but nobody else thinks MJF is done. Stop being so ridiculously pessimistic. It can't be good for your health.


Haha completely agree. How many terrible segments have the rock and Austin done and they did just fine. I'm surprised Vince hasn't contacted cornette and his acolytes that appear on these threads as they clearly know all about the business and know how to save it. What is really killing wrestling is social media and the know it alls who criticise anything and everything. I do prefer the kayfabe era but guys it's gone it can't happen in this day and age so just get over it!


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

thisissting said:


> Haha completely agree. How many terrible segments have the rock and Austin done and they did just fine. I'm surprised Vince hasn't contacted cornette and his acolytes that appear on these threads as they clearly know all about the business and know how to save it. What is really killing wrestling is social media and the know it alls who criticise anything and everything. I do prefer the kayfabe era but guys it's gone it can't happen in this day and age so just get over it!


The relentless arrogance and "know it all" attitude of a few people so vehemently set in their ways is a poison to this business and this forum.


----------



## kingfrass44 (Sep 19, 2019)

Cocaine Cowboy said:


> Cornette doesn't "fight" for jacksh*t. He's an old grouch ranting and raving on a podcast so that he can to continue to profit from the business he claims to be embarrassed of.


You are a new fake account
He has 30 years against a fake account
you aew fanboys embarrassing you think what Dave says is true


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

If you don't like aew go watch something else. You should be watching hell in a cell. Too many shit stirrers on the go. And iv never read meltzer column in my life I like to make mind up myself unlike all the cornette marks.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thisissting said:


> If you don't like aew go watch something else. You should be watching hell in a cell. Too many shit stirrers on the go. And iv never read meltzer column in my life I like to make mind up myself unlike all the cornette marks.











I hate the new TNA


I HATE THIS NEW TNA, I MISS THE OLD 6 SIDED TNA. The crowd was dead and felt like a WWE ppv. I want the old TNA BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!




www.wrestlingforum.com





"Go watch WWE" was a theme in that thread.

Eventually they did.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, but we’re not just talking about you. We’re talking about a general sample. You are getting a lot of people who are now done with MJF. I’m definitely one of them.
> 
> Stupid is stupid. And you can tell they are so proud of this mediocre performance (at best). Fuck them. I’m not likely to buy MJF in a main event program ever again. When enough wrestling fans won’t buy you in a main event program again, it’s not good.


That's fickle my friend. If you give up on someone after a bad segment you weren't really a true fan of them in the first place. If people gave up on Bryan after wrestlemania 28 we never would have gotten the wrestlemania 30 moment.

What's the point of being a wrestling fan if you only want to be there for the highs?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> That's fickle my friend. If you give up on someone after a bad segment you weren't really a true fan of them in the first place. If people gave up on Bryan after wrestlemania 28 we never would have gotten the wrestlemania 30 moment.
> 
> What's the point of being a wrestling fan if you only want to be there for the highs?


I've given up on Jericho in AEW after 20+ years on him being my favourite. MJF could improve but if he's already heading down this road then I don't like his chances.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> I've given up on Jericho in AEW after 20+ years on him being my favourite. MJF could improve but if he's already heading down this road then I don't like his chances.


Only wrestler I've given up on was sandow cause of what happened to him in impact. Mjf is a long way off from that.

I don't take wrestling all that seriously though. I've never had a 20 plus year attachment to a wrestler. Wrestling isn't like football for me where I have emotional responses and things. 

You have to really go out of your way to make me hate you. The only easy guy to hate was nakazowa and Luther.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

BuckshotLarry said:


> "MJF is done after this." Mate @The Wood only you and 0.1% of wrestling fans are that crazily serious enough about wrestling that they think this. I didn't enjoy the segment particularly but nobody else thinks MJF is done. Stop being so ridiculously pessimistic. It can't be good for your health.


Wood, the guys on here and 700,000 viewers that have left AEW.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

The Wood said:


> That’s right. I imagine they’ll both go back to the WWE. Jericho for a Mania Hall of Fame induction and JR might even get a few commentary spots.





Chip Chipperson said:


> Damn, imagine giving JR just under 20,000 a week to work two days a fortnight. I know that he's a legend but I think my limit would've been half that for the guy. He's one of the best of all time (The B.O.A.T perhaps?) but sometimes you just have to say no and get on someone cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AEW salaries

1. Dean Ambrose $6 million a year

2. Chris Jericho $3 million a year

3. Kenny Omega $3 million a year

4. Cody Rhodes $3 million a year

5. Brandi Rhodes$2 million a year

6. Goldust $2 million a year

7. Nyla Rose $2 million a year

8. Lucha Bros $2 million a year

9. The Young Bucks $2 million a year

10. Neville $2 million a year

Others included: Jim Ross $1 million a year, Adam Page $2 million a year, and Tye Dillinger $2 million a year.











AEW Wrestlers Salary | AEW Wrestling Salary | How much does All Elite Wrestling pay their Wrestlers? – Sport News Wale


Here's How Much the World's Top AEW Wrestlers Earn per Year. (aew wrestlers salary) Dean Ambrose, Chris Jericho, Kenny omega, hangman Adam page and more




sportnewswale.com














WWE Rumors: Jim Ross To Join AEW On Multi-Year Deal


WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross announced that he will be leaving the company after 26 years when his contract ends on March 29.




www.ibtimes.com


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The Wood said:


> For some paying customers, yes, it does. I’ll never pay to see anything MJF ever does again. Are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> If you want to think of wrestlers as brands, some stuff is really harmful to their brands. MJF Spider-Man 3’d himself. And now that people know it was his idea...yikes.


Who are your favorite wrestlers? I'm sure I could find some goofy shit they did. 

Did feuding with The Dungeon Of Doom ruin Hulk Hogan's career or standing with the fans even in the short-term? No. Fair enough if you want to let a single segment ruin your enjoyment of a talent but it seems highly irrational to me.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Ozell Gray said:


> AEW salaries
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose $6 million a year
> 
> ...


What on earth does Brandi even do?


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> What on earth does Brandi even do?


Chief Brand Officer (marketer).


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ozell Gray said:


> AEW salaries
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose $6 million a year
> 
> ...


Yikes.

2 million a year for Shawn Spears, Brandi Rhodes, Nyla Rose and Golddust?

I’d hate to see what the lower card talents are making. What a shakedown!


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 2 million a year for Shawn Spears, Brandi Rhodes, Nyla Rose and Golddust?
> 
> I’d hate to see what the lower card talents are making. What a shakedown!


At least brandis a vp whether we agree or not, there is a prescedent, I assume spears got in early before they had an idea about contracts, ditto for gold dust. No idea wtf they're paying nyla for


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Yikes.
> 
> 2 million a year for Shawn Spears, Brandi Rhodes, Nyla Rose and Golddust?
> 
> I’d hate to see what the lower card talents are making. What a shakedown!


Yeah it’s insane how they overpayed Goldust, Tye Dillinger, Brandi Rhodes, and Nyla Rose. Neither one of them are worth $2 million a year.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Thank you Ozell.

Cut Brandi, Dustin and Shawn Spears to get Brock.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Thank you Ozell.
> 
> Cut Brandi, Dustin and Shawn Spears to get Brock.


Or at the very least cut nyla and get a real female talent. Id assume you could get anybody not named becky or charlie for that money and still have enough left over to help build your division.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cocaine Cowboy said:


> Cornette doesn't "fight" for jacksh*t. He's an old grouch ranting and raving on a podcast so that he can to continue to profit from the business he claims to be embarrassed of.


Yeah, he rants and raves about how shit it is and gives people free advice on how it can get better.



BuckshotLarry said:


> "MJF is done after this." Mate @The Wood only you and 0.1% of wrestling fans are that crazily serious enough about wrestling that they think this. I didn't enjoy the segment particularly but nobody else thinks MJF is done. Stop being so ridiculously pessimistic. It can't be good for your health.


I was talking about with me. He’s done with me. MJF is never going to get a cent of my money. It’s not pessimistic at all. I’m actually an optimistic person. Was one of the most positive about AEW at the start and optimistic about something better coming along from wrestling. They’ve lost me. And about half the people that have ever given them a chance.

The pessimistic ones are the ones who say “Bro, this is as good as it gets, enjoy it.” Fucking want better. You deserve it. 



BuckshotLarry said:


> The relentless arrogance and "know it all" attitude of a few people so vehemently set in their ways is a poison to this business and this forum.


What’s toxic is the self-indulgence of wrestlers and wrestling fans who want shows to be aimed so insularly at themselves.



thisissting said:


> If you don't like aew go watch something else. You should be watching hell in a cell. Too many shit stirrers on the go. And iv never read meltzer column in my life I like to make mind up myself unlike all the cornette marks.


Another person who apparently wants this company to fail. People not watching it is not good, folks. Just a reminder. 



Firefromthegods said:


> That's fickle my friend. If you give up on someone after a bad segment you weren't really a true fan of them in the first place. If people gave up on Bryan after wrestlemania 28 we never would have gotten the wrestlemania 30 moment.
> 
> What's the point of being a wrestling fan if you only want to be there for the highs?


That is absolute bullshit. Plus, I’ve been a fan of wrestling through some REALLY low lows. The decline this fucking century for one.

I liked MJF because he gave a shit and had the right mentality. Turns out he doesn’t. Don’t tell me I have to support him anymore. He’s fucking done with me. Jumping the shark is a thing. 



BulletClubFangirl said:


> Who are your favorite wrestlers? I'm sure I could find some goofy shit they did.
> 
> Did feuding with The Dungeon Of Doom ruin Hulk Hogan's career or standing with the fans even in the short-term? No. Fair enough if you want to let a single segment ruin your enjoyment of a talent but it seems highly irrational to me.


There’s goofy shit and then there’s stuff that completely shits all over the thing you’re watching. IT’S NOT HARD NOT TO DO THIS!!!!!

And yes, the Dungeon of Doom did hurt Hulk Hogan. WCW was the shits around this time.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, he rants and raves about how shit it is and gives people free advice on how it can get better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was one fuck up though, no ones perfect. Atleast wait until he disappoints regularly


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> It was one fuck up though, no ones perfect. Atleast wait until he disappoints regularly


No, it’s more than one fuck up. Too much goes into that. And now he’s promoting it. He’s proud of it. Fuck him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> No, it’s more than one fuck up. Too much goes into that. And now he’s promoting it. He’s proud of it. Fuck him.


Fair enough. You want to make snap judgements that's entirely your call.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

All this outrage over a wrestler who just wants to tell the world that there is no chance of a split between he and his shadow. How insenstitve can people get!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> AEW salaries
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose $6 million a year
> 
> ...


Are any of these confirmed? I don´t think Jericho is getting a mere $3 Million. By all accounts he´s the highest paid wrestler they have. He said he was getting Brock Lesnar level money and lesser dates than in WWE. (I know you can´t trust him to be accurate about his income, but combined with other stories, it´s plausible).
Rose, Brandi and Spears getting $2 million is just ridiculous.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If those are real, if I was MJF I'd be trying to renegotiate my contract.

Brandi, Dustin and Daniels have non-wrestling roles which probably part explain their salaries.

But Rose, $2m a year!? That's crazy if so, she contributes very little. That's the one that stands out on the list for me.

Spears - I think the idea was for him to be a major player in AEW from the early days but it didn't quite work out. He's starting to get a push again now, but $2m is high for his current level.

The others (Mox, Jericho, Rhodes, Omega, Bucks, Hangman) seem about right in terms of them being important players. Jericho's is lower than I expected. AEW had to be competitive as an upstart promotion and only Mox is on par with the WWE's top earners from that list.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Are any of these confirmed? I don´t think Jericho is getting a mere $3 Million. By all accounts he´s the highest paid wrestler they have. He said he was getting Brock Lesnar level money and lesser dates than in WWE. (I know you can´t trust him to be accurate about his income, but combined with other stories, it´s plausible).
> Rose, Brandi and Spears getting $2 million is just ridiculous.


Yes they’re all confirmed.












AEW Wrestlers Salary | AEW Wrestling Salary | How much does All Elite Wrestling pay their Wrestlers? – Sport News Wale


Here's How Much the World's Top AEW Wrestlers Earn per Year. (aew wrestlers salary) Dean Ambrose, Chris Jericho, Kenny omega, hangman Adam page and more




sportnewswale.com


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> Yes they’re all confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Confirmed by who? You present one source who contradict themselves. 
AEW Highest-Paid Wrestlers | List of all Highest Paid Wrestlers in All Elite Wrestling (AEW) – Sport News Wale
My source doesn´t name Nyla Rose at all.

I´m not claiming your find to be complete BS, I just wonder where they got their information, and would like another (independent) source before taking it at face value.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Confirmed by who? You present one source who contradict themselves.
> AEW Highest-Paid Wrestlers | List of all Highest Paid Wrestlers in All Elite Wrestling (AEW) – Sport News Wale
> My source doesn´t name Nyla Rose at all.
> 
> I´m not claiming your find to be complete BS, I just wonder where they got their information, and would like another (independent) source before taking it at face value.


Nyla Rose's salary was known after the signing and I showed multiple sources in my previous comment already to back up what I said.

"Meanwhile, ... Nyla Rose: $2 million Champion. Though AEW has not released any statement about the salary of their superstars, the list above was made by thorough research and careful observation of various rumors, interviews, and podcasts." 










London Venue Awards 2020


Recognising and rewarding excellence




associationexcellenceawards.co.uk






"According to Dave Meltzer of Wrestling Observer Radio.Dean Ambrose is the highest-paid wrestler of AEW. Meanwhile, ... Nyla Rose: $2 million Champion."





nyla rose net worth





All confirmation on Nyla Rose's salary.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> Nyla Rose's salary was known after the signing and I showed multiple sources in my previous comment already to back up what I said.
> 
> "Meanwhile, ... Nyla Rose: $2 million Champion. Though AEW has not released any statement about the salary of their superstars, the list above was made by thorough research and careful observation of various rumors, interviews, and podcasts."
> 
> ...


Really? two Browserhijacking sites is your confirmation? Good thing I´m using a decent Antivirus program


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Really? two Browserhijacking sites is your confirmation? Good thing I´m using a decent Antivirus program


The salary was already confirmed by Sportsnewswale and Dave Meltzer as the posts said. If you don't believe that evidence then thats on you but Nyla Rose is getting paid $2 million a year and I just showed multiple sources in multiple posts stating the exact samething.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> The salary was already confirmed by Sportskeeda and Dave Meltzer as the posts said. If you don't believe that evidence then thats on you but Nyla Rose is getting paid $2 million a year and I just showed multiple sources in multiple posts stating the exact samething.


Those two links aren´t any good. Just look at the language ffs. "Meanwhile, ... Nyla Rose: $2 million Champion " . And the fact that they both tried to hijack my browser with "Congratulations, you´ve WON"
Seriously : *EVERYONE! DON`T CLICK THE LINKS!*


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Those two links aren´t any good. Just look at the language ffs. "Meanwhile, ... Nyla Rose: $2 million Champion " . And the fact that they both tried to hijack my browser with "Congratulations, you´ve WON"
> Seriously : *EVERYONE! DON`T CLICK THE LINKS!*


Because 1. Thats the highest salary Nyla Rose has gotten and 2. Dave Meltzer AND Sportswale confirmed that salary that Nyla Rose is getting. Everyone can click links to see that the salary is backed up with Dave Meltzer's confirmation and a quote from him as well and I showed multiple sources confirming this. You haven't shown anything to disprove the salary being reported.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ozell Gray said:


> Because 1. Thats the highest salary Nyla Rose has gotten and 2. Dave Meltzer AND Sportswale confirmed that salary that Nyla Rose is getting. Everyone can click links to see that the salary is backed up with Dave Meltzer's confirmation and a quote from him as well and I showed multiple sources confirming this. You haven't shown anything to disprove the salary being reported.


And you haven´t shown they´re true. *BROWSERHIJACKING LINKS AREN`T A CREDIBLE SOURCE*
Anyone can click the links, but I strongly suggest they DON`T

Like I said, I´m not claiming the salaries aren´t true. I just asked for some serious confirmation, and you give me 2 garbage links and try to present it as "proof"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> AEW salaries
> 
> 1. Dean Ambrose $6 million a year
> 
> ...


If this is actually true...I really have no words for it.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> And you haven´t shown they´re true. *BROWSERHIJACKING LINKS AREN`T A CREDIBLE SOURCE*
> Anyone can click the links, but I strongly suggest they DON`T
> 
> Like I said, I´m not claiming the salaries aren´t true. I just asked for some serious confirmation, and you give me 2 garbage links and try to present it as "proof"


Anyone who reads can see that I showed proof of Nyla Rose's salary multiple times already all the links ARE credible sources. 











AEW Wrestlers Salary | AEW Wrestling Salary | How much does All Elite Wrestling pay their Wrestlers? – Sport News Wale


Here's How Much the World's Top AEW Wrestlers Earn per Year. (aew wrestlers salary) Dean Ambrose, Chris Jericho, Kenny omega, hangman Adam page and more




sportnewswale.com






Once again this is well known and the research was done. No one is making up the salaries. These were all reported last year when the contracts were signed.


----------



## Hermann (Jul 28, 2020)

"Muh Fake Fighter Heel is not berievable anymore!"

People like Cornette are the very marks they are laughing about. Normal people don't give a shit - and they don't give a shit about wrestling anymore, be it flippy shit or "old school". Take the final red pill, admit that all wresting is and has alwasys been cringe and a guilty pleasure, and just watch what you like - if you like it.

Of course, taking all this shit way, way too seriously is Cornette's business model, so I see why he does it - he is probably not REALLY angry about some fake fighting fed. Good for him, I guess.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> If this is actually true...I really have no words for it.


All the sources on AEW's salaries all say the samething but you're right these are ridiculous salaries to be paying these guys, I mean $2 million for The Young Bucks, $2 million for The Dillinger, and $3 million for Kenny Omega? Thats overspending on WCW levels.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

I know why I don’t care about the segment the more I think about it. It’s a lot like when Sting lost to Triplie H at WM31. And WWE was thinking “ha, just trolled and annoyed the marks again!” And I’m thinking, looking at the disappointing outcome, “it is what it is.” Since you can only go to the well so many times and piss people off and troll them before people stop caring about what you do. And that what happened here. I’ve stopped caring about AEW. It’s still great and everything, but mentally I’m just done. They are never going to get the eyeballs and attention they used to get ever again, which is a problem since they are supposed to be trying to grow a business. They ruined weekly US wrestling with this. Who would ever want to give this another chance? Would not be surprised to read how Impact Wrestling or ROH bought them out a few years from now.

You don’t see sports sacrifice their integrity just because “there are no fans in attendance right now.”

I do hope though, that TNT realizes that it’s not too late to pick up Impact Wrestling, or bring back Lucha Underground if they want sports entertainment on their network.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ozell Gray said:


> All the sources on AEW's salaries all say the samething but you're right these are ridiculous salaries to be paying these guys, I mean $2 million for The Young Bucks, $2 million for The Dillinger, and $3 million for Kenny Omega? Thats overspending on WCW levels.


The list honestly is beyond comprehension. If this is really the pay structure of the company...$2 million for Nyla and $2 million for Dustin...and I LIKE Dustin but...come on! This is just beyond embarrassing.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> The list honestly is beyond comprehension. If this is really the pay structure of the company...$2 million for Nyla and $2 million for Dustin...and I LIKE Dustin but...come on! This is just beyond embarrassing.


Agreed 100% it's not a good look for them. $2 million for Goldust shouldn't be happening but it's understandable because he's Cody Rhodes' brother but he still should be getting less than that. Nyla Rose getting $2 million is a headscratcher for me because Nyla was just an indie talent who was never on tv so I don't know why Nyla is getting that type of money. Maybe the rumors of Tony having buyers remorse because these are some expensive contracts for an unproven company in it's first year heading into it's second year in January.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Jim Cornette has never been a fan of AEW anyway and has shit on it since the beginning. I do like some aspects of Cornette, but he just rants and raves too much and is often critical just for the sake of being critical. It's part of his shtick.

To say that MJF's career is ruined by one single promo is just ridiculous. He is so extremely talented on the mic and all it takes is one bad ass interview to make him a top villainous heel once again. He has a bright future ahead of him, for sure, and I guarantee he'll be kicking ass in the business for years to come.

I personally didn't have a problem with the MJF-Jericho segment; I thought it was funny. Although I can understand how people would view it as being excessively silly and over the edge. I was also like 'wtf' when I saw it. But honestly, the shit that WWE has put out is 10 times worse than that segment. WWE became so boring, scripted, and kiddie-oriented that there became a need for AEW, who became a viable alternative for people who wanted their wrestling less scripted, edgier, and more dangerous Sure, WWE has gotten better recently, but if they had no major competition, they wouldn't have had the incentive to get better. One poster said that although AEW is not perfect, it's miles better than WWE, and with that I agree wholeheartedly.

I understand that the MJF-Jericho segment could have gone a bit over the edge, but some of the best promos went over the edge and pushed the envelope. I'll link this segment from the NWO. This segment pushed the envelope and was absolute comedic gold. This segment is the kind of shit that I love, which wrestling has lacked for a long time. Obviously though, the NWO were total outlaws and the MJF-Jericho segment could be deemed as silly.


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Id be pretty shocked if Jericho is only making $3 million. Not shocked about Mox.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

ShiningStar said:


> View attachment 92333


Doesn't this also apply to jericho since hes 50 and no longer in the "demo"


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The hate merchants never actually say what they like though so


The Wood said:


> Yeah, he rants and raves about how shit it is and gives people free advice on how it can get better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking shite numbers are solid all year and in a pandemic. I bet this segement has negative impact at all. Keep up the good work and ignore the ignorant haters.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

I haven't watched the video as I hate his voice and don't have time to hear it. However, I would say that they have done a great job of building MJF. A year ago, no one knew who he was and now he's one of the talking points of AEW. He's been very protected in his booking and has been afforded the chance to cut some great promos. In a day and age where building new stars is being yearned for in WWE (and has been for a very long time), are we really so upset about MJF?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> Are any of these confirmed? I don´t think Jericho is getting a mere $3 Million. By all accounts he´s the highest paid wrestler they have. He said he was getting Brock Lesnar level money and lesser dates than in WWE. (I know you can´t trust him to be accurate about his income, but combined with other stories, it´s plausible).
> Rose, Brandi and Spears getting $2 million is just ridiculous.


How much is Jericho truly worth? I'd say for an independent date he could probably command 20-25k for an appearance. 25,000 X 56 (52 TV's, 4 PPV's) is 1.4 million.

I'd say 3 million is probably around what Jericho is on. Jericho probably made 1.5 million a year from the WWE and then a mixture of being a mark and being desperate has lead to Tony offering 3 million and Jericho saying "Fuck yes, thank you" and signing.

Brandi I could see making that much based on Cody. Even in the indies many wrestlers who have girlfriends that wrestle will say "I don't want to make more than her" and you give them equal. That could've been Cody saying "I'll sign for X but I want Brandi to make at least Y" 

I actually missed Nyla Rose, 2 million for her seems incredibly excessive.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> How much is Jericho truly worth? I'd say for an independent date he could probably command 20-25k for an appearance. 25,000 X 56 (52 TV's, 4 PPV's) is 1.4 million.
> 
> I'd say 3 million is probably around what Jericho is on. Jericho probably made 1.5 million a year from the WWE and then a mixture of being a mark and being desperate has lead to Tony offering 3 million and Jericho saying "Fuck yes, thank you" and signing.
> 
> ...


He´s worth as much as someone is willing to pay him 
$3 million just doesn´t seem like much, and it´s far from "Brock Lesnar money".. In fact, I found an article from 2018 that said he made close to $1 million per month in WWE, all things included..

_"Most of the Chris Jericho net worth has come from the wrestling business of course. He earned around $974,000 as his salary per month from WWE. The company also gives him a percentage of profits for events, appearances and merchandise loyalty bonuses. This approximately remains within 3% to 5%. Royalty for video games also earned him huge paychecks throughout the career. WWE included him in numerous video games including the revolutionary 2K series. "_
I have no idea if the source is credible.

I´d argue Jericho is a bigger name than Moxley. (who has ever heard about him? They know Dean Ambrose), so Moxley getting double sounds strange to me..And Nyla at $2 million is stupid. Khan is a mark, but I didn´t think he was an actual idiot. That´s why I asked for any confirmation on those salaries. 

Brandi is like Reby Sky when Matt toured the indies. Someone you can´t avoid. If you wanted Matt, you had to hire Reby., even if you didn´t use her she should still have half as much as Matt.


----------

